# Human male meets furry female roleplay



## SilentDraw (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi all. I'm wanting to get a few roleplays going.

In particular, I'd like to discuss ideas where I'd roleplay as a human male meeting a furry female. This would be a romance/nsfw themed roleplay.

Stuff I'm not into as part of any amorous scenes: Blood, violence, bathroom stuff.

Your gender in real life is not important. I only ask that you are aged 18+ and so is your character.

My initial ideas cover one of three different scenarios:

Human in a furry world.
Furry in a human world.
A world were humans and furries co exist.

Some plot suggestions:

My character is a traveller who discovers a hidden furry village.

My character is a ranger, tasked with protecting habitats from hunters. He discovers hunters tracking your furry female character and assists in neutralizing the threat.

Get in touch if you wanna talk ideas.


----------



## Gaitsu (Jan 25, 2019)

One of those options is EXACTLY what I'm looking for with Kay, though reversed genders.

I've got some female characters, I'll message you and see if we can work something out.


----------



## SilentDraw (Jan 25, 2019)

Great.


----------



## Akuno Meshitukai (Feb 22, 2019)

This sounds really good. I’m interested if you are still looking for a female. I would love to discuss it more if possible


----------



## KittyKat805 (Feb 22, 2019)

I’m also interested in this if it’s still out there. Idk if you would prefer to do it in Discord, but that’s where I usually rp. If your interested at all, let me know


----------

